# Lava kidded triplets



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:girl: :girl: :boy: I noticed she looked ready last night and so when I went to bed I woke every hour it seemed to check the camera and on my check at 3am she had kidded already. They are just adorable but are all 3 a little weak in the back end so they all 3 got Bo-se shots and so did all the does. They are nursing great and moma is very protective. Oh and all 3 are blue eyed. Bo and Lava did good :stars:


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!! Congrats!!!! :leap: Maybe you can get a little sleep now! Mom and Bo did really good!! They are all so gorgeous!! :dance: 

Susan

*note to myself...get camera...avoid getting up in the cold* :idea:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are so cute!!! And they are colorful to!!! Congrats!!!! I'm ready for my next one to have her kids-but unfortunately she still is not ready.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

critterhavenfarm said:


> ADORABLE!!!! Congrats!!!! :leap: Maybe you can get a little sleep now! Mom and Bo did really good!! They are all so gorgeous!! :dance:
> 
> Susan
> 
> *note to myself...get camera...avoid getting up in the cold* :idea:


Susan the camera is great, it was my Christmas present and only cost $100.00 and boy has it been worth every penny. It saved me from running out every hour and when I noticed she had kidded I went out and helped her dry them off and get them nursing.


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay! Does! No one in our local gaot association has had 2 does yet! So many bucks :help: ! We had two boys born yesterday. Good thing they are so cute.  

Those are some fine looking goats! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kiddos! They are beautiful!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

:stars: :stars: :leap: :stars: Congrats on the new babies! They are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations.....they are so cute :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, they're lovely Teresa!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids! They are just adorable!! :stars: :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW....................... They are SO cute!!!  Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are very adorable and very flashy to!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty kids! Lava did good...and Bo too! :stars:


----------

